# Snow boots?



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I am going on my honeymoon to North Carolina for a week in January. And what's a honeymoon without bringing the pups? :wub:
We are from Florida and neither dogs have ever been in or seen snow. 
The cabin we rented is on 10 acres so we plan on doing some outside activities with the dogs. 
I was considering getting them boots because their feet aren't accustomed to the weather and Titan has recently tore his pads, so we are in the process of healing them and getting them stronger. 
Are the boots a good idea? I read it helps with the salt on the roads. I'm not sure what the conditions are going to be, but I wanted to be safer than sorry. 

Any good brands?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations and have a Happy Honeymoon! I don't know what the weather is like down there, but have a great time hiking, 'mooning, and be safe!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

We've had our California dogs in the snow without boots with no problems. I imagine there's a point where it may be too much, but you may spend all your time trying to get them to wear boots:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tH785TVOjI


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah I'm worried about them wearing the boots. Titan has been wearing my socks over his back feet while they are wrapped. He doesn't bother them but does walk funny for a bit. They do well with other things I have put on them before, but nothing on their feet besides wraps. 
I saw a few pairs for $40 that looked decent. I might just buy 2 pairs that aren't too expensive, just in case they won't wear them, I won't be out too much $$


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I used to take my dogs from San Diego to the snow and they had no problems without boots. In fact, they loved it so much that we occasionally caught them "having to go potty" at 2am so they could play in it!


----------



## Io2014 (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats--what a fun destination!

Depending on how much Titan's pads have healed, musher's wax might be a good option (you can buy it or make your own if you're feeling creative--seach for recipes online). It helps reduce the snowballs that can get packed uncomfortably between their toes. If you go for boots, I like the inexpensive Paw-tectors sold at Petco and online. They aren't too heavily insulated, but are water-proof, great if the now isn't too deep. Also, I have used them for traction and medical boots in non-snowy conditions. 

I also like the really pricey RuffWear boots (they stay on and hold up way better than anything I've tied), but I think the Paw-tectors may suit your needs better.


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

We tried a few with our last boy because not only did the salted roads burn his feet but he would get packed snow between his toes and stop to have them cleaned out. The easiest and least expensive were the pawz - similar to a heavy duty balloon. They did stay on remarkably well, even walking in deep drifts and he tolerated them not really knowing how silly a big GSD with purple booties on looked waling down the road


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

it rarely snows in NC. my parents moved there 7 years ago and they saw snow maybe 3 times and it melted within hours. nobody carries rock salt there not even the municipalities. no salt trucks. i guess being from florida NC seems far north but you don't have to worry about snow boots.


----------

